# SSHFS on the client, Dropbear on the server? [SOLVED]

## Napalm Llama

Having got my crypto keys and everything sorted, so I can log in nicely, I've hit (another) stumbling block: I can't mount the remote filesystem via SSHFS as I originally intended to, because the server doesn't have OpenSSH - only Dropbear.  I am root on the server, but it's very resource-constrained so I don't want to install OpenSSH.

My problem is that SSHFS wants to use the SFTP sub-protocol, but Dropbear only supports SCP.

I guess my question breaks down into two alternatives:

> Can Dropbear do SFTP (as opposed to SCP)?

> Can SSHFS connect using SCP (as opposed to SFTP)?

Thankyou in advance for any advice  :Smile: 

----------

## no_hope

 *Quote:*   

> wu src # sshfs --help 2>&1 | grep sftp_server
> 
>     -o sftp_server=SERV    path to sftp server or subsystem (default: sftp)

 

maybe you can tell it to use scp instead of sftp?

----------

## Napalm Llama

Surely it would expect sftp-like behaviour, though, which scp doesn't provide?

Also, its errors aren't very useful:

```
splig ~ # sshfs klunk@muttley:/srv/klunk /mnt/temp/ -o IdentityFile=~nl/.ssh/id_klunk -o LogLevel=DEBUG3 -o sftp_server=scp

remote host has disconnected
```

Where are all those debug messages I asked for?  They haven't shown up...

----------

## Napalm Llama

I have solved it!

OpenSSH only has to be present on the system for its sftp-server to be used - it doesn't have to be running, consuming resources.  So I emerged it, and kept Dropbear as the SSH server that's started at boot - and now everything works splendidly!

Huzzah!  :Very Happy: 

----------

